# Fun Dog Show-Stall ideas



## Jade Powers (May 24, 2016)

Hi there, 

I'm new to the whole fun dog show events, I'd like to hold trade stall to help promote my new business. I was thinking of selling a few dog treats etc. On the stall as well but finding it difficult to get a uk wholesaler. Has anyone got any recommendations? 

Thanks 
Jade


----------

